

Australian company to pioneer commercial courier deliveries by drone - tomhoward
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/push-for-liftoff-on-drone-deliveries-in-australia-20131014-2vixx.html

======
madao
This would be great for Pizza!

